# Broken nail polish bottle! Help!!!



## Juxtapose (Jul 8, 2009)

I was casually going through my collection this morning, taking colors out and looking at them, etc. etc.  I was sitting on the carpet and all of a sudden, dropped a polish I was holding.  It fell a couple inches but what happened was it fell on anothe r bottle and must have hit just the right spot, cuz it broke open.  

Does anyone know how to store broken polish?  It broke with the twisty neck part of the bottle still attached to the handle, so I can't screw it back on!  I really don't want a whole bottle to go to waste, especially since it is a LE OPI--Cool in the Pool.  !!!!

Also, a little bit of polish got on the carpet.  Now, the carpet happen to be blue, like the color so I'm not freaking out about this as much, but does anyone know the proper way to clean nail polish stains????

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm not trying to be a smart arse but I assume nail polish remover would take it out? 

As for the broken bottle I'd suggest maybe pouring it into one of these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and keeping the brush by its side?


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 8, 2009)

Unless you happen to have an empty nail polish bottle around, I suggest pouring it into a screw-top container (glass if you can find it!) and just keeping a nail polish brush with it. I would say for cleaning the carpet to start with nail polish remover and usea proper carpet cleaner afterwards to get the nail polish remover out. It's kind of like when you get gum in your hair, you use peanut butter to get it out but then you have to get the peanut butter out of you hair!


----------



## Juxtapose (Jul 8, 2009)

Nail polish remover was my first thought too, of course.  My only concern is the chemicals and whether it would further stain or strip color from the carpet.  That's why I'm a little unsure of what to do.

Until I find a screw top container of some sort, I just saran-wrapped the handle to the bottle, so air can't get in.


----------



## aelievense (Jul 8, 2009)

I would try testing a inconspicuous spot on the carpet first before I go at the carpet with nail polish remover.

But the advice I do have is to try straight acetone.  Oddly, I have stained my clothes with nail polish remover but have spilled half a bottle of acetone and it did NOTHING to my clothes (it was jeans I spilled both on.)  But I have spilled nail polish on the carpet before and the best advice I can give you, if the acetone doesn't work, would be to pick or scrape as much of the polish off the carpet as possible with your fingers/nails. Then take a nail clipper and clip/trim away as much of the remaining stuff as possible...now this might not be possible if you have a huge spot of it, but try your best. And try not to cut too much of the fiber away, heightwise.  Again this is only possible if this is topical and the nail polish didn't sink into the carpet too badly. Then I would go after the rest of the stain with a cottonball of acetone (after you do the spot check.)

Hope these ideas help.  Once I tossed a bottle onto my bed and it SHATTERED.  It exploded sank into the down comforter, through the flat sheet, fitted sheet and a TINY spot of it got onto the mattress itself. And to add insult to injury, it was a bottle of BLACK polish (my sheets were light blue and white.) UGH!  So I've been there before and it sucks.  I didn't even try to salvage what I lost, just high-tailed it to Ikea and got a new set.

Good-luck.


----------



## krijsten (Jul 8, 2009)

I had a friend who spilt nail polish all over her carpet, she used BUG SPRAY of all things to get it out!

Good luck.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jul 8, 2009)

wow, and bug spray worked?

I spilled nailpolish in my old house when it was in the market. luckily the carpet was fleshtone cuz my mom covered it up with her foundation! lol


----------



## NutMeg (Jul 8, 2009)

I agree with doing a test spot on the carpet before you use nail polish remover, or even pure acetone. I say this because I spilt nail polish on one of my mum's nice fabric chairs once, and the nail polish remover did remove it... But it also took the colour out of the fabric. I was in big trouble for that one.

ETA: I agree with using a container with a screw top, and if the polish gets dried out or goopy in the meantime, use some nail polish thinner. I have the Seche stuff, and man is it awesome.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 8, 2009)

I had this happen last week...Home Depot recommended "Goof Off  "The Ultimate Remover" it for removing dried latex paint, lipstick etc...and I was surprised it came right up without damaging the color of the carpet ....it was hot pink and my carpet was like a dark beige...i was freaking out

it may be the same as Goo be Gone not sure...but it is like a thin liquid not gel


----------



## coquetayloca (Jul 8, 2009)

My son once broke a bottle of hot pink nail polish on our brand new off white carpet...  I just used nail polish remover, close to a whole bottle, but it got it out.  You really had to know it was there to see the remaining mark.  I would try on a hidden spot tho since its a blue carpet just to make sure its not going to take ALL the color away.


----------



## NutMeg (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I had this happen last week...Home Depot recommended "Goof Off  "The Ultimate Remover" it for removing dried latex paint, lipstick etc...and I was surprised it came right up without damaging the color of the carpet ....it was hot pink and my carpet was like a dark beige...i was freaking out

it may be the same as Goo be Gone not sure...but it is like a thin liquid not gel_

 
Oh man. I worked as an exterior painter for a summer, and Goof Off is the shit. You can take oil based paint off with that stuff. We once cleaned old oil paint off of the weather stripping on someone's garage door with it. Just get some anyway, it is good stuff to have around. 

On another note, if anyone wants tips for getting paint out of clothing/fabric or off skin.. PM me. I know how to do it all.


----------



## dirtball (Aug 17, 2009)

when i run out of a nail polish (which isnt very often), or more commonly dont like a color anymore, i dump the polish in the trash but save the bottle and the 2 metal balls that you hear clanking around in there to help it stir. swish some polish remover in there to clean it out. youll always find a use for those bottles. (like when you break another bottle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)when i travel i put a little nail polish remover in them incase i do my nails while im away, because they never leak and nail polish remover is the last thing i want leaking all over my suitcase!


----------

